# Sticky  10 Reasons Not To Buy A Puppy From A Pet Store



## totallytotontuffy

I just received an email from dogster and I thought it was excellent:

*10 Reasons Not to Buy a Puppy From a Pet Store*









Most dog lovers know about the often horrid conditions of puppy mills, the unregulated breeding facilities owned by disreputable breeders. Dogs are often bred far too frequently, are kept cramped together in squalor, and are not socialized with humans. In addition, these breeders do not care about the health and strength of the breed, which often results in genetic illnesses, poor health in general and unlikable personality traits. But many of these same dog aficionados, who have t-shirts and bumper stickers denouncing puppy mills, don't know that most puppies sold at pet stores come from there.
There are some pet stores that buy their puppies from commercial kennels regulated by the Department of Agriculture. However, even these pups tend to be unhealthy and unsocialized. This is partly due to the fact that commercial kennels tend to breed many different breeds in one facility and they breed for quantity, not quality. Therefore, their interest does not lie in the healthy promotion of a certain breed but rather in how many sales they can get. So, before you buy that cute puppy in the window, consider the downsides of pet store pups:
*10 Reasons Not to Buy From a Pet Store*

*1. Bad Health:* Because so many pet store pups come from puppy mills, they are not the result of careful breeding and they are usually not well cared for before coming to the store. Some common illnesses and conditions are neurological problems, eye problems, hip dysplasia, blood disorders and Canine Parvovirus.
*2. Behavioral Problems:* Because breeding is indiscriminate, behavioral problems are not weeded out generationally. You'll also find that a pet store's staff is not likely to have any training in dealing with behavior issues so the puppies continue to do the wrong things, which become habit.
*3. No Socialization:* Pet stores pups are often pulled away from their litter at far too young an age, often at only four or five weeks. The earliest a puppy should be separated from his pack is eight weeks and most reputable breeders will say at least 10 weeks. This lack of time socializing with his siblings means that puppy will not develop important canine skills. Likewise, a puppy who has not been handled by people from about three weeks will not naturally socialize well with them.
*4. The Downfall of the Standard:* In a broad sense, purchasing a puppy from a pet store and then breeding her means you are ruining the standard of that breed because the previous breeders were not concerned with it.
*5. Lack of Information:* A member of a pet store staff is not an expert on a breed and often not on dogs in general. Purchasing a puppy from a store means you will not get the lowdown on that breed or likely help with any behavioral or other questions.
*6. Return at Your Puppy's Peril:* Most pet stores do offer a warranty of sorts where you can bring the puppy back if he has problems. They don't tend to tell customers that the puppy's fate, once returned, is usually euthanization.
*7. Housebreaking is a Chore:* Pet store puppies have spent all their short lives in cages. They do not have the opportunity to develop the natural canine instinct of eliminating away from their food and bed. This causes problems when you try to housebreak them.
*8. What You See Isn't Necessarily What You Get:* If you see what looks like a Maltese in the window, you may find, as she grows, that there's a little Maltese in there somewhere but mostly she looks like a Terrier. There is no guarantee you will get a purebred dog if that's what you're after.
*9. Poor Value:* A puppy from a pet store generally costs between $400 and $2,000. This is often more than you'd pay at a reputable breeder who can ensure you get a healthy puppy and provide support afterward.
*10. Questionable Pedigree:* You're paying for a pedigree, or AKC papers, when you buy a puppy from a pet store but it's very likely that it's not genuine. If the papers are genuine, it still doesn't mean the puppy is a good example of its breed - you need a reputable breeder to prove that.
What are our options other than pet store puppies? Reputable breeders are always a good choice. They are very knowledgeable about the breed they represent and can help with behavioral and physical issues that might come up later. These breeders socialize their puppies early on, breed in good traits and breed out bad ones and they can show you your puppies' parents and give you their history.
Another great option is adopting a puppy. Human Societies, local animal shelters and breed rescues are all good places to look. True, you don't have the benefit of meeting you pup's parents but rescued puppies are thoroughly examined for any illness or condition, are socialized by staff and trained early on. Also, if you adopt a mixed puppy you will likely find he is very healthy as mutts are often healthier than purebreds.
So the next time you see that adorable puppy in the window, pause and think about the downsides of pet store pups. Buying from such a store is, in essence, supporting them and the horrible practice of puppy mills. It is also almost a sure bet that you'll have a bad experience.


----------



## almitra

Good stuff...and right-on, sister!


----------



## Ladysmom

Very good!


----------



## kissmyhorse

WOOOO!!!! I love it!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese

very nice! and so true.


----------



## aprilb

Yes-so true! On a positive note, none of the pet stores where I live sell puppies. They are all involved in adoption and every weekend the shelters bring over puppies and kittens and many homes have been found for them. Believe it or not-the word IS getting out. B)

April(Rose & Lily)


----------



## uniquelovdolce

great posts !


----------



## Hakutou

*Questions?*

This article was a good one to read. I have a question though. The puppy store in my mall says that it is "puppy mill free". Does this still count even if they claim that these puppies are not from mills?

-Stella


----------



## silverhaven

Hakutou said:


> This article was a good one to read. I have a question though. The puppy store in my mall says that it is "puppy mill free". Does this still count even if they claim that these puppies are not from mills?
> 
> -Stella


Of course they will say that. But NO reputable breeder will sell puppies to a pet store. Good breeders breed and show their dogs to better the breed, and would never sell to a pet store where the aren't in control of who and where their puppies are going to.


----------



## CloudClan

Hakutou said:


> This article was a good one to read. I have a question though. The puppy store in my mall says that it is "puppy mill free". Does this still count even if they claim that these puppies are not from mills?
> 
> -Stella


I have been told this, too. But what does it really mean? Where do they get their puppies? They may be talking semantics. What do they consider a puppy mill? 

Most folks consider puppy mills commercial breeding operations where profit is the primary motive for breeding. Also, they usually produce puppies in such numbers that they need a third party (or several third parties) to sell the puppies for them. 

Ethical breeders ALWAYS sell directly to the "forever-family" themselves. They want to know exactly where their dogs are going and they want to do the screening to match the right home with the right puppy. They want to know that puppy will be in a good place, loved for life and if for any reason the new family can not keep the lifetime commitment, the puppy will be returned to them. So again, there is never a third party making the decisions for dogs they have bred. 

Essentially, I think the folks at your local Mall telling you that their puppies do not come from Mills is because they are either liars, or more likely they are simple employees who are uninformed and do not understand. Most Mills do not call themselves Mills. They say they are selling Maltese (and Yorkies and ShihTzu's and Pugs and many more) from their lovely FARM. And of course on their "FARM" they treat these puppies just like livestock. There is no emotional connection and they have not been raised to one day become someone's family member. They are raised the same way that chickens or pigs might be that are destined for the slaughter.


----------



## lynda

CloudClan said:


> I have been told this, too. But what does it really mean? Where do they get their puppies? They may be talking semantics. What do they consider a puppy mill?
> 
> Most folks consider puppy mills commercial breeding operations where profit is the primary motive for breeding. Also, they usually produce puppies in such numbers that they need a third party (or several third parties) to sell the puppies for them.
> 
> Ethical breeders ALWAYS sell directly to the "forever-family" themselves. They want to know exactly where their dogs are going and they want to do the screening to match the right home with the right puppy. They want to know that puppy will be in a good place, loved for life and if for any reason the new family can not keep the lifetime commitment, the puppy will be returned to them. So again, there is never a third party making the decisions for dogs they have bred.
> 
> Essentially, I think the folks at your local Mall telling you that their puppies do not come from Mills is because they are either liars, or more likely they are simple employees who are uninformed and do not understand. Most Mills do not call themselves Mills. They say they are selling Maltese (and Yorkies and ShihTzu's and Pugs and many more) from their lovely FARM. And of course on their "FARM" they treat these puppies just like livestock. There is no emotional connection and they have not been raised to one day become someone's family member. They are raised the same way that chickens or pigs might be that are destined for the slaughter.


:goodpost:


----------



## dream1004

*Where else?*

Honestly I've been looking at pet stores to get my Maltese puppy. I don't known where else to get my puppy less than $800. I don't have a lot of money but I've always wanted a little girl Maltese puppy. And I'm so afraid to buy from classified ads. 

I'm very envious of many of you for having such adorable malteses. I use to have Shih tzu & cocker spaniel boys but never the Maltese I've always wanted. So I've recently been looking at pet stores. 

The one place I looked at the pet store had a Maltese girl and said 
She is a purebred AKC puppy. She is priced at $699 which includes our health guarantee as well as a life and heredity guarantee.

Doesn't that mean its ok? They give a health guarentee. I don't know now.  any advice?


----------



## CloudClan

dream1004 said:


> Honestly I've been looking at pet stores to get my Maltese puppy. I don't known where else to get my puppy less than $800. I don't have a lot of money but I've always wanted a little girl Maltese puppy. And I'm so afraid to buy from classified ads.
> 
> I'm very envious of many of you for having such adorable malteses. I use to have Shih tzu & cocker spaniel boys but never the Maltese I've always wanted. So I've recently been looking at pet stores.
> 
> The one place I looked at the pet store had a Maltese girl and said
> She is a purebred AKC puppy. She is priced at $699 which includes our health guarantee as well as a life and heredity guarantee.
> 
> Doesn't that mean its ok? They give a health guarentee. I don't know now.  any advice?


Oh please, read this thread and the others that tell the story of what really is behind the petstore puppies. It is the worst place to go to get any pet. Do you want to support people who breed for pure profit motives and do not care what happens to the parents of the puppies? Here is an example of some of the types of abuse and neglect that go on to breeding dogs in these type of comercial operations:









Saving money is not a good reason to buy from a petstore. Too often you will face medical bills that may mount up throughout the dog's life. So many pet store pups come home sick. And the health guarantee, as this article says means even if you are willing to give back your puppy for the purchase price, the puppy will often pay with their life. Even if you get lucky, and you get a healthy dog from a petstore at a good price you are still perpetuating suffering to the poor animals who are treated like livestock and not raised in loving homes. 

If you cannot wait to save the money needed to buy from an ethical breeder consider adopting an older retiree from reputable breeders (who may place beautiful champions after they have been bred a few times) or from rescue. Before I became active in showing, I adopted several Maltese from rescue and have been blessed by each and every one. I also fostered many lovely dogs for rescue groups. It can take time to find the right match, but if you are willing to consider rescue it is a great option. 

There are several options, but please do not include any petstore, or classified ads in your search. Not just for the sake of yourself and your puppy, but also for the sake of doing the right for the parents of your puppy, do not support the suffering.


----------



## maggieh

CloudClan said:


> Oh please, read this thread and the others that tell the story of what really is behind the petstore puppies. It is the worst place to go to get any pet. Do you want to support people who breed for pure profit motives and do not care what happens to the parents of the puppies? Here is an example of some of the types of abuse and neglect that go on to breeding dogs in these type of comercial operations:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saving money is not a good reason to buy from a petstore. Too often you will face medical bills that may mount up throughout the dog's life. So many pet store pups come home sick. And the health guarantee, as this article says means even if you are willing to give back your puppy for the purchase price, the puppy will often pay with their life. Even if you get lucky, and you get a healthy dog from a petstore at a good price you are still perpetuating suffering to the poor animals who are treated like livestock and not raised in loving homes.
> 
> If you cannot wait to save the money needed to buy from an ethical breeder consider adopting an older retiree from reputable breeders (who may place beautiful champions after they have been bred a few times) or from rescue. Before I became active in showing, I adopted several Maltese from rescue and have been blessed by each and every one. I also fostered many lovely dogs for rescue groups. It can take time to find the right match, but if you are willing to consider rescue it is a great option.
> 
> There are several options, but please do not include any petstore, or classified ads in your search. Not just for the sake of yourself and your puppy, but also for the sake of doing the right for the parents of your puppy, do not support the suffering.


Carina has made some outstanding points. The reason for not buying from a pet store goes beyond just the puppy to the parents - for every cute puppy in a pet store there is a mom who spends her entire life in a cage having babies. The mom's do not receive medical or dental care and are used as breeding machines until they are done - then they are dumped or sometimes even killed.

The other challenge with a pet store puppy is that they often come home with pneumonia, kennel cough, parasites, or a combination of all of the above. That health guarantee is usually good only at a certain vet and only for a short period of time. Someone I know at work recently bought a cute puppy at a pet store in spite of warnings from several of us. That puppy was sick from the day she brought her home, and the pet store's vet (health guarantee) kept saying that the cough and diarrhea were nothing serious. She finally went to her own vet, and more than $1000 later, the puppy had pneumonia, giardia and coccidia. The puppy didn't survive, and her house had to be disinfected to protect her other dog.

Please save until you can afford a well bred dog or consider adopting from a rescue who has already treated any health problems that might exist.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

I've heard countless horror stories of puppies purchased from pet stores being very ill and the health guarantee is for the specific vet as both Carina & Maggie pointed out. And the quality of care was so poor the dogs were not diagnosed or treated properly. In one case Parvo was brought into the home and other dogs got sick. No saving money there, believe me.

Other horror stories I've heard are puppies bred from genetically unsound parents so the puppy is never a nice puppy from day one. Temperament is something reputable breeders look at when setting up their breeding program.

But the most common thing I'm hearing from pet store puppies is despite the fact they have AKC papers, they are not the breed that their papers say they are. 

There is wisdom that will be rewarded greatly by being patient and waiting until you have saved up enough money to purchase a Maltese from a reputable show breeder. It will save you financially in the long run. If you simply cannot wait then look into a retiree. Often the breeder will only charge you the cost of their spay/neuter and dental. Or even better, look into rescue. My middle furkid, Jett, is my rescue from NorthCentral Maltese Rescue and believe me...I hit the jackpot when I got him!!


----------



## Just A Girl

Excellent post, CloudClan!

Dream1004, please, please, please do not get a puppy from a pet store! Please do research & don't just believe what the pet store is telling you. 

I can honestly say that from here on out, I will always adopt from shelters.


----------



## kaeco510

There is no reason to buy a puppy from a pet store, no matter the price or the adorable face! I, along with many people here on SM, rescued a Maltese puppy from a rescue agency. She is an absolute joy and the best decision I ever made. Please please please don't buy from a pet store!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hoaloha

*A pet store purchase of a puppy mill dog is NEVER, EVER to be considered a "Rescue." * This notion is simply just RATIONALIZATION and denial of the owner so that he/she does not feel so bad about what they contributed to.

please understand the terms: rescue, re-home, purchase : they are VERY different in their implications

When you buy a puppy from a pet store or BYB, you only contribute to the vicious cycle of greed.


----------



## hoaloha

I hope people will read the great information in this linked thread. It has very valid warnings and education for those who are thinking of purchasing a puppymill pet-store puppy. Unless the pet store is dedicated to shelter/rescue adoptions, you HAVE to assume that the puppy is from a mill.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/50-...y-no-experience-whatsoever-3.html#post2087831


Do not let your own ignorance and defensiveness blind you from the horrible greed. we can make a difference even on an INDIVIDUAL basis- no demand for these dogs will translate to no supply. Do your research and learn how to find a true, reputable/ethical breeder (not just ones that claims that they are) and rescue a shelter dog!


----------



## LuvMyBoys

Harley's story began 12 years ago when he was born into a puppy mill. Instead of being sold as a puppy in a pet store, he was kept and used as a breeding dog. ... 
He lived his entire life in a filthy little wire cage. He never knew a kind touch. He never knew a soft bed. He never knew what it was to run, jump and play. He didn't even know what sunshine was. He lost his eye to a power washer which was used to periodically clean cages. Some of his friends had no eyes. Eyes weren't necessary in the puppy mill.

Two years ago, near death, Harley was rescued. In spite of the emotional and physical damage, Harley now knows how love feels. He has made it his mission to spread the word about puppy mills and save the puppy mill survivors. The following message is from Harley:

"I know many of you think I'm a pretty special, but really I'm just an old mill dog, I'm not the only one. Thousands of dogs right now need to be rescued from puppy mills.


----------



## Little Oscar

I'm curious how many of you are vegetarians?


----------



## LoveLucy

I am just so VERY VERY frustrated with the poster on the previous thread who continues to ignore every piece of information she is given about pet store dogs. If you are looking for a Maltese SPECIFICALLY--go to a Maltese rescue. You may not get a puppy, but can very possibly, if you are patient, get a young dog. A puppy will only be a puppy for a little while anyway. Rescue, adopt, if you can afford to purchase for a reputable breeder, do so--but please don't buy a puppy from a puppy store. That puppy was produced through extreme suffering of it's mother and father. Frankly, if I were to purchase a puppy from a pet store, everytime I looked at it I would see the shadow of the photo above that Maggieh posted. I would love my puppy, but that shadow mother would remind me to never ever purchase another dog that way, and to try my hardest to find a rescue that suited my needs. Believe me, it can be done. Adoptapet.com has a feature where you can enter the type of dog you are looking for and they will e-mail you when one becomes available in your area. That's how I found my Lucy. Although, I think I had entered poodle, knowing that any fluffy little dog could be identified by shelter workers as a poodle.


----------



## LoveLucy

Little Oscar said:


> I'm curious how many of you are vegetarians?


I've about had it with your comments. I want to be nice, though...so I am saying NOTHING. Out loud anyway. :angry:


----------



## hoaloha

Little Oscar said:


> I'm curious how many of you are vegetarians?


To imply that buying a puppy mill dog knowingly is the same as eating meat (but, yes, many members on here are organic eaters) is just flawed logic. Yes, animal cruelty is vast, but you are taking a puppy into your home for 15-20years as a family member. There are behavioral and health issues that can arise from puppy mill dogs (on top of the ethical implications). Also, if you want a typical maltese that you see in ads, showrings, a petstore/puppy mill dog is definitely NOT the way to go. These dogs are often far from the standard (end up being much bigger or have atypical traits like cottony or curly coats, etc).

this is a maltese dog forum, by the way, and we are discussing specifics about those looking for a potential dog. I could bring up poverty, modern slavery, etc... but I hope we can stick to what is relevant to the discussion.


----------



## eiksaa

hoaloha said:


> To imply that buying a puppy mill dog knowingly is the same as eating meat (but, yes, many members on here are organic eaters) is just flawed logic. Yes, animal cruelty is vast, but you are taking a puppy into your home for 15-20years as a family member. There are behavioral and health issues that can arise from puppy mill dogs.


But you must wear leather!!! You have no right to stand for any animal ever again I WIN MY ARGUMENT IS SUPERIOR. 

(Sarcasm, ofcourse. I agree with your comment.) 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LoveLucy

hoaloha said:


> To imply that buying a puppy mill dog knowingly is the same as eating meat (but, yes, many members on here are organic eaters) is just flawed logic. Yes, animal cruelty is vast, but you are taking a puppy into your home for 15-20years as a family member. There are behavioral and health issues that can arise from puppy mill dogs.


Agreed. Dogs are domestic animals and to imply that treating them like (really WORSE than) cattle in order to produce cute fluffy little dogs for people to buy in grocery...err...pet stores is ridiculous. I am also in favor of humane treatment of animals who are being raised as food. I love Temple Grandin's work in this field. I don't think that being a vegetarian is a prerequisite to being in favor of obtaining companion animals in a cruelty-free fashion. There is an a ridiculous over-population of dogs in this country and this is being made much worse by puppy mills and pet stores selling their wares. Thousands of dogs are euthanized everyday because of this. For a person to just ignore these facts, and just make snide remarks about animals raised for meat, is beyond my comprehension. Now, I'm going to try very very hard to leave this thread, because: a) I can't take it anymore; and b) I figure it's probably going to get shut down because emotions are going to run high. I know mine are. And I apologize if my response is considered to be a "flame."


----------



## Orla

Little Oscar said:


> I'm curious how many of you are vegetarians?


----------



## Grace'sMom

Little Oscar said:


> I'm curious how many of you are vegetarians?


If you had your information correct you would have asked:

"I'm curious how many of you are VEGANS?"

Vegetarians eat and use animal products all the time... dairy, eggs, leather, bees wax, other animal products in hygiene products etc.



I am VEGAN. I do not consume or use any animal products.

The world is full of bad things.... this board is dedicated to dogs, not cows. I love cows :wub: I'd have one if my parents would have let me bring the baby cow I met on a field trip home when I was 6.... But we aren't zoned for cows.

But this board is for dogs.... and so yes... we are passionate: Do not buy puppy store puppies... which is the same as: do not buy puppy mill puppies.

Nothing those on the other side of the argument say can justify a dog living through things like the examples given in this thread.... Nothing.

Think about your beloved dog.... now: Would you put them in a tiny box of a crate FOR THE REST OF THEIR LIVES? Never petting them? Never holding them? Never taking them out for a walk? Never cleaning them?

Of course not!

So why is it okay to buy a puppy from someone who DOES just that?


----------

